# AA Green Killing Machine UV sterilizer question......



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

So after an plant experiment gone wrong, I started a green algae bloom...Knowing what the problem is, i've blacked out the tank reduced feeding etc....What my question is, the powerhead that's attached to the unit is very weak. What i'm looking for an explanation about contact time...I've thought about putting my big powerhead on it to increase the flow throught the light chamber....

Thoughts??

Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

For algae control, higher flow rate is not a big deal. It's mainly when using a UV sterilizer to kill off pathogens for disease control that a slow flow rate is highly desirable to increase kill time.


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks! So for a "quick" cleanup, there's no worries puttin a high flow powerhead on it as long as i'm just to using it kill algae?


thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If its a higher wattage sterilizer, then not a problem. Green Killing Machines are usually used for koi ponds so they are designed for high flow, I would imagine.


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

it's a 9w....Already hooked up and running.....still blacked out....will post results in the am....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

9w is low. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. how big is the tank ? the 9watt is a good little unit. i used one on a 55 when i got algae, my lights are on 14 hrs a day and it only took a few days to make the water crystal clear. i would just leave it alone and wait a few days. the low flow is the flow it is designed for. Cheers


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, if its only 9w, then low flow. If it was a powerful unit, then high is fine. Wish you had included this critical info in your original post.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I bought my brother a cheap 9w unit for his 33g. I know THAT can't handle high flow for sure...


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the chart that I usually reference when wondering about flow rate, Proper Aquarium Water Quality: UV Sterilizers: Which one is right for you? hopefully that helps.

On there it says 8 watt can do 120gph, so maybe 135 gph for 9 watt?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not that big a deal to get rid of green water, UV or no UV, high wattage or not. Do a big water change, like 75% or more if you can, then black the tank out. Use the UV if you want. No feeding, no peeking for 3 days. Algae will be gone. Do another big water change and feed your fish. Make sure you provide extra air exchange during this time as the algae dying off and decomposing will rob the tank of oxygen.


----------



## Jonesy (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! just finnished a 70-75% change.....water is about 9/10.....another day of blachout and i should be good to go....

Sorry for not including this but the tank is a 25g


Thanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. 20g with a 9 watt green machine will keep you water crystal clear. just run it with the light on, no need to do a blackout. Cheers


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi 2wheelsx2

I found this thread... I am experiencing a algae bloom in my 70 gallon tank. So, I'm looking at doing the blackout - I do not have a UV sterilizer. It is an open top aquarium. What should I put across the top of the tank - I will not have any lights in the room or obviously on the tank. I'm just wondering, because I don't know what I would use to block out the ambient light from the top. Garbage bags are okay for the side as I can attach them to the glass, but I don't like the idea of trying to get black garbage bags across the top of the tank... And, no feeding for 3 days eh? Okay. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks...



2wheelsx2 said:


> It's not that big a deal to get rid of green water, UV or no UV, high wattage or not. Do a big water change, like 75% or more if you can, then black the tank out. Use the UV if you want. No feeding, no peeking for 3 days. Algae will be gone. Do another big water change and feed your fish. Make sure you provide extra air exchange during this time as the algae dying off and decomposing will rob the tank of oxygen.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

pandamom said:


> Hi 2wheelsx2
> 
> I found this thread... I am experiencing a algae bloom in my 70 gallon tank. So, I'm looking at doing the blackout - I do not have a UV sterilizer. It is an open top aquarium. What should I put across the top of the tank - I will not have any lights in the room or obviously on the tank. I'm just wondering, because I don't know what I would use to block out the ambient light from the top. Garbage bags are okay for the side as I can attach them to the glass, but I don't like the idea of trying to get black garbage bags across the top of the tank... And, no feeding for 3 days eh? Okay. I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks...


With an open top you're going to have condensation problems. If there is any light leakage it won't work. Realistically your best bet is to borrow a UV or buy one and then sell it. They're actually pretty handy devices. I no longer have an in-tank one or I could loan it to you. Mine are both running full time in-line on my tanks, for disease prevention more than anything. Once you get rid the green water in a planted tank, it shouldn't come back. For a fish only tank, green water is a possibility with excess light on an ongoing basis.

I'm not sure what your tank is like, so perhaps it would be best if you started a new thread with pics of your tank, tank parameters currently, etc. so more people can have a look and help you out.


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Seem to have gotten everything under control, the bloom wasn't too bad, so I just increased the water changes, decreased the light and I think the change in season helped too - there is a bit of ambient light that comes in and when it's late summer, early fall and the sun's position starts to change, there is more natural light. I'm very happy with the tank right now. Just sitting here while the water is draining for a water change - not too much water pressure at our place, so it takes a long time, but has to be watched, obviously… I'll post some new photos of the tank when my camera is recharged. Thanks for your help.


----------

